# Timmy Taylor's Landlord Clone



## JoshAsh (22/4/13)

I wanted to have a go at this. A Yorkshireman tells me it's a session beer, but it's 9 bucks a tallie at Dan Murphy's - I can really only afford to drink one at a time.

There's a lot of recipes around but I'm not sure which are the best - I've heard having it come out too pale is a problem..

Are there any Timmy Taylor jedi masters in the house ?


----------



## ticinglese (22/4/13)

here's what i did. was perhaps a touch paler but I dont care. 23l in the kettle. Get the Wyeast West Yorkshire yeast too (1469 I think)



4kg

[SIZE=medium]Golden Promise[/SIZE]





1.5/L

[SIZE=medium]Fuggle[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]60min[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]4.2 AA[/SIZE]

1/L

[SIZE=medium]Golding[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]15 min[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]8 AA[/SIZE]

5g

[SIZE=medium]5g Irish Moss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]15 min[/SIZE]



1.5/L

[SIZE=medium]Styrian Goldings[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]0 min[/SIZE]













[SIZE=medium]Mash gravity[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]1.040[/SIZE]





[SIZE=medium]Original Gravity[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]1.046[/SIZE]





[SIZE=medium]Final Gravity[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]1.010[/SIZE]


----------



## treefiddy (22/4/13)

BribieG and Dr Smurto both have TTL clones in the recipe DB with large discussions.

They're both a pretty good read, but a conclusion from both would be nice (but I don't think there is one).
Either way, you'll still make good beer.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/35804-recipedb-super-landlord/
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29871-recipedb-drsmurtos-landlord/


----------



## QldKev (22/4/13)

ticinglese said:


> here's what i did. was perhaps a touch paler but I dont care. 23l in the kettle. Get the Wyeast West Yorkshire yeast too (1469 I think)
> 
> 
> 4kg [SIZE=medium]Golden Promise[/SIZE] 1.5/L [SIZE=medium]Fuggle[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]60min[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]4.2 AA[/SIZE] 1/L [SIZE=medium]Golding[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]15 min[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]8 AA[/SIZE] 5g [SIZE=medium]5g Irish Moss[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]15 min[/SIZE] 1.5/L [SIZE=medium]Styrian Goldings[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]0 min[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]Mash gravity[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]1.040[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]Original Gravity[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]1.046[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]Final Gravity[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]1.010[/SIZE]


Since you didn't add a touch of caramel malts, did you caramalise some first runnings?


----------



## QldKev (22/4/13)

Another thread worth reading http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/5869-timothy-taylor-landlord-ale/


----------



## ticinglese (22/4/13)

QldKev said:


> Since you didn't add a touch of caramel malts, did you caramalise some first runnings?


nope


----------



## manticle (22/4/13)

Have made landlord tributes before with all GP and some caramelised runnings. Great beer but still pale - next time I will try an extended boil instead.
I used dr smurto's hop schedule but ticinglese's looks good. Hard to clone as bottled is different from cask and even bottles differ from each other but you should make a great beer with the above recipe and maybe some water treatment.


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/13)

Timothy Taylor are in the same town as Thomas Fawcett who do the floor malted Golden Promise. There's a theory that TT get their malt kilned to their own specs which are different to what you would buy from the likes of CraftBrewer. I reckon a good colouring malt would be Simpsons Heritage Crystal which is Maris Otter, but probably a good "adjuster".

I've been mucking around with Bombardier and Irish Reds and other ales from the Old Dart, yes I must get back to my roots and have another go at the TTL. My bag of Calcium Chloride is feeling neglected lately.


----------



## Phoney (22/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> I reckon a good colouring malt would be Simpsons Heritage Crystal which is Maris Otter, but probably a good "adjuster".


It's a pity it's no longer available in Australia.


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/13)

Still got some about 7 months old, didn't realise it was discontinued.


----------



## iralosavic (23/4/13)

What would the lowest IBU be to keep it balanced for the bitterness pussies out there?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/4/13)

Depends on the OG. 29-33 IBU works


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/13)

Depends on the FG, balance bittering against the FG of the beer.

Have a look at the Sweetness Bitterness Value Formula. For this style the Balance Value mid point is 1.5 

From Graham Wheelers Book "Brew Your Own British Real Ale" TTL recipe OG = 1.042 and IBU 35 this is almost spot on if you use a Yeast like S-04 and achieve 69% attenuation giving an FG of 1.013 

Screwy


----------



## iralosavic (23/4/13)

Just dug out an old ESB recipe from my collection, which reads as follows:

97% MO
3% Crystal

60 mins - Fuggles - 18 IBU
20 mins - EKG - 10 IBU
Flameout - Styrian Goldings - 1.5g/L

90 mins at 65c
Decoct to mash-out

This was obviously ~28IBU in the software, but no-chill it came at more around 32-34ish (objectively). I was thinking of doing something similar, perhaps with S-04 (as I've never tried it) and aim for 28IBU final (so the blokes will give it a go). I can handle 35 IBU no worries in an ESB, makes it soooo quaffable. Anyway, this recipe was pretty awesome and very reminiscent of most Landlords, but I can't say it's a clone for any in particular.


----------



## doon (23/4/13)

Heritage crystal still available from craftbrewer


----------



## kevo (23/4/13)

doon said:


> Heritage crystal still available from craftbrewer


As long as you class 'Currently Not Available' as still being available...


----------



## manticle (24/4/13)

heritage no longer available???

Pretty sure I'm getting some in the Melbourne bulk buy - I'll be sad if the above is true. Love that malt.


----------



## beerkravin (24/4/13)

i have made dr smurtos landlord and had a side by side with a bottle from dan murphys.
same marmalade and grapefruit only mine was fresher.
i think it's an excellent clone.


----------



## sponge (24/4/13)

Maybe its the grain version of citra/amarillo?


----------

